# Elk Meatloaf Poblano



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's 19 trillion ways to make meatloaf out of elk burger. What a versatile way to enjoy elk or any other big game meat. Here's the standard meatloaf recipe but the celery has been replaced with some snappy peppers:

Yummy served with potatoes:


Ingredients:
1 1/2 lbs - elk burger
1 lb - pork sausage
3 - poblano peppers, diced
1 medium - onion, diced
"roll" - saltine crackers, crushed
1/2 cup milk
2 - eggs
6 oz can - tomato paste
2 - cloves garlic, minced
1 tbsp - Italian seasonings
1 tsp - salt

Reds and greens and whites - Looks like Christmas:


Instructions:
> Preheat oven to 350°
> In a large bowl mix milk, eggs, tomato paste, garlic, Italian seasonings, and salt
> Blend in the meat and crushed crackers.
> Form into loaves or place in a bread pan.
> Bake for 1 1/2 hours.

Put some sauce or ketchup on the top if you like:


----------

